# Query Regarding Thermal Paste



## j3di (Dec 27, 2008)

With so many out in the market I wanted to know which is the best one to use...There are so many brands claiming their is the best one. Every one has silver in it and other loads of stuff. So can some one explain to me all those stuff and tell me which one to use. I was looking at Artic Silver 5 and Cooler Master Ice Fusion etc.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## j3di (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks mate.


----------

